# "The Bride" Tutorial Part 6



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Honest to God Laurie, I believe you could actually make chicken salad from chicken poop! You continue to amaze me...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

What a absolutely beautiful work of art! You continue to amaze me. Also, great turorials. The one on hands came at the right time, I am in the process of figuring out hands for my props, and am not quite sure what I want. Yours look amazing. Thank you for the effert put into the tutorials they were so helpful to me, just starting to make my own prop heads instead of using masks!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Spook-LOL...so when ya coming over for lunch? 

Bethene-Just let me know if you need any help...you can do this, I know you can 

Thanks you guys!


----------



## playfx (Sep 3, 2007)

This is better than fried chicken, and I love fried chicken!!

Really this is an amazing piece of art!


----------



## otherworldly (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm in awe! You are so inspiring! Thank you!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

This is absolutly amazing work. Can I ask how long it took to make her, and how much do you think it cost for you to make her?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks again! I spent approx. 5 months working on this project off and on probably cost me around $100 including the stand and dress fabric.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

There are just no words to describe how great that looks. Excellent job.


----------



## NailBiter (Sep 13, 2005)

malibuman said:


> There are just no words to describe how great that looks. Excellent job.


"F'n Sweet" is about all I can come up with.
You should be so proud of your new project!!! WOW!!

But I gotta wonder, what ya gonna do to top this ?


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Laurie, 

I thought your bride is wonderful just wondering if part 6 was the end of the tort.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks Arlita and yes, part 6 is the last section of the tutorial. If you have any questions, just post a message over on my profile page.


----------



## Lonescarer (Jun 4, 2009)

This is gorgeous. I can't believe that you're not a professional sculptor. You could be. This is really incredible. I would love to sculpt my own stuff like this, but i really don't think i have the patience or the talent.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

your work is amazing!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks much Lonescarer and savagehaunter.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Lauriebeast this is absolutley amazing! I learned so much from your tutorial. I have wanted to attempt a Bride for so long. You are an inspiration a true artist!


----------

